# Audi and Xbox to host 2nd Annual AXF-24 Challenge in New York City During 24 Hours of Le Mans Race



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

HERNDON, VA - In celebration of the annual 24 Hours of Le Mans race in France, Audi of America and Xbox/Turn 10 will again join forces to host the 2nd Annual AXF-24 Challenge, a four-hour Xbox LIVE Forza Motorsport 3 racing experience at the Audi Forum New York City on June 12, 2010 between 1 pm and 5 pm. 

The first leg of AXF-24 Challenge opened with North American players on Xbox Live competing for the fastest lap times on the 24 Hours of Le Mans track: the Circuit de la Sarthe, while piloting the 2009 Audi #2 Audi Sport Team Joest R15 TDI. The three fastest drivers will be invited to compete in the AXF-24 Challenge on June 12th in New York City, which takes place while the real race takes place in France.

The 24 Hours of Le Mans endurance race is held in Le Mans, France, on an 8.5-mile track made up mostly of public roads. It is considered one of the top three races in the world, along with the Formula One Monaco Grand Prix and the Indianapolis 500. This year will bring the 78th running of the 24 Hours of Le Mans race, which began in 1923 but was canceled for nine years during World War II. Audi has won eight of the last 10 years at Le Mans.

The top prize for the winning AXF-24 competitor will be a 1-day R8 Audi sports car experience package in Sonoma, CA.

Audi, Xbox and motorsports fans planning to be in the New York City / Tri-State region on June 12th are invited to come to the Audi Forum New York City to watch the competition unfold and enjoy: 

- Live feed of the 24 Hours of Le Mans race
- Playable Forza Motorsport 3 kiosks
- A chance to explore the Audi Forum New York City
- Catered food and open bar 
- Prizes and souvenirs at the door

Guests should register by e-mailing [email protected].

*AUDI FORUM NEW YORK CITY INFORMATION*
250 Park Ave. (47th St & Park Ave.)
New York, NY 10017
United States of America
Office +1 212 370 AUDI (2834)


*ABOUT AUDI*
Audi of America, Inc. and its 271 U.S. dealers offer a full line of German-engineered luxury vehicles. AUDI AG is among the most successful luxury automotive brands globally. During 2009 Audi outsold all other luxury brands in Europe, while in the U.S. market Audi posted the largest market share gain of any luxury automotive brand. Over the next few years, AUDI AG expects to spend nearly $2 billion annually on new products and technology. Visit www.audiusa.com or www.audiusanews.com for more information regarding Audi vehicle and business issues.


----------

